# Neben-/Aushilfsjobs?



## Headhunter94 (20. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

Ich suche seit einiger Zeit nach einem Neben- bzw. Aushilfsjob auf 400€ Basis und wollte fragen was ich das für Möglichkeiten hab (bin erst 16 da fallen Arbeiten als Kassierer z.B. ja weg).
Außerdem wär es gut wenn jemand 'ne Website kennen würde wo ich mich nach solchen Jobs erkundigen kann  Ich selbst hab da jetzt nichts gefunden, vllt stelle ich mich auch was blöd an 

Hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe 
MfG Headhunter


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Februar 2011)

Wenn du einen Roller hast: Pizza ausliefern. Ansonsten: Zeitung ausliefern, Regale einräumen im Supermarkt...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (20. Februar 2011)

Also Kassierer muss nicht unbedingt wegfallen, bei uns Arbeiten 2 Schülerinnen als Kassenkraft im Markt.
Ich selber hab mal ne Zeitlang im Lager bei nem Möbelhaus gearbeitet. Ruf die Betriebe/Firmen in deiner Umgebung doch einfach mal durch und frag an ob sie was auf 400€ Basis oder Teilzeit anbieten.


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2011)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> (bin erst 16 da fallen Arbeiten als Kassierer z.B. ja weg).



Nicht zwingend. Es gibt auch genügend Märkte, die auch 16 Jährige als Kassierer einstellen für ein paar Stunden am Tag/in der Woche.


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend. Es gibt auch genügend Märkte, die auch 16 Jährige als Kassierer einstellen für ein paar Stunden am Tag/in der Woche.



Die meißten Supermarktketten verlangen ausgebildete Fachkräfte, auch wenn es nur um das Wegstellen von Lebensmitteln in die Regale geht.
Bei kleinen Märkten kann man Glück haben, also in kleinen Supermärkten mit unabhängigen Chefs.

400&#8364; Jobs gibts sehr viele, allerdings leider auch viele in denen du schön täglich deine 8 Stunden reißen darfst (5 Tage die Woche). Such dir was in einer Imbissbude, frag mal bei McDoof, Burger King oder in einem Pizzaladen nach ob du bei ihnen putzen darfst.


----------



## Headhunter94 (20. Februar 2011)

Die Zeit ist fast egal, weil ich in der Zeit außer Arbeiten dann eh nichts anderes machen würde^^


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2011)

Zeitungen austragen, bringt gut Kohle und du hast nur einmal in der Woche Arbeit. Anstrengend ist es außerdem nur wirklich, wenn es stürmt oder stark schneit.

P.S.: Mache ich nämlich auch so.


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2011)

Zeitungen austragen find ich am schlimmsten :/

Frag halt mal bei Supermärkten oder McDonalds/BurgerKing/etc..

Oder an einem Kiosk.

Im Altenheim war ich auch mal. Dort muss man dann auch meistens nur Anrufe entgegen nehmen usw.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2011)

> 400€ Jobs gibts sehr viele, allerdings leider auch viele in denen du schön täglich deine 8 Stunden reißen darfst (5 Tage die Woche).


Und welcher Vollzeitjob soll das sein, wo du 400 Euro im Monat Brutto bekommst?^^ 

Ansonsten wäre Nachhilfe noch ne Idee und halte einfach die Augen offen ob Läden Aushänge haben.
Ein anderer Anlaufpunkt sind schwarze Bretter im Supermarkt oder (ernstgemeint) im Notfall das Arbeitsamt.


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. Februar 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> 400€ Jobs gibts sehr viele, allerdings leider auch viele in denen du schön täglich deine 8 Stunden reißen darfst (5 Tage die Woche).



Wo soll es denn sowas in Deutschland geben, außer bei Zivildienstleistenden und vllt noch bei FSJ'lern?


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Februar 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Wo soll es denn sowas in Deutschland geben, außer bei Zivildienstleistenden und vllt noch bei FSJ'lern?



Noch nix von Zeitarbeitsfirmen gehört?
Mich wollte so eine auch mal ködern. Arbeit von 16-23 Uhr von Montag bis Samstag, Stundenlohn 7,5 Euro ODER maximal 400/Monat. Sprich: Mein realer Stundenlohn hätte etwa bei 2,5 Euro gelegen. Halten wir inne und danken wir den Parteien dafür, die das ins rollen brachten.


----------



## Sunyo (20. Februar 2011)

Bei uns in der Disco kann man als Gläsereinsammler/Flaschenabräumer/Abspüler auf 400€-Basis arbeiten. Frag einfach mal bei der Disco in deiner Nähe.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2011)

Wohl eher 7,50 Euro die Stunde und du darfst maximal für 400 Euro arbeiten.
Danach werden die Stunden für den nächsten Monat angerechnet.

Alles andere wäre illegal und grade auf Zeitarbeitsfirmen hat der Staat immer ein Auge.
Davon abgesehen würde kein normaler Mensch 6 Tage die Woche vollzeit für 100 Euro arbeiten.
Nichtmal irgendwelche Osteuropäer die in Deutschland zur Spargelernte kommen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Februar 2011)

Gerade bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen wird immer mehr ein Auge zugedrückt. Glaubs mir, ich hab den Vertrag vor mir gehabt. Außerdem ist die Frage, ob es "illegal" ist, gerade bei Zeitarbeitsfirmen extrem schwierig, die man als Laie kaum beantworten kann. Bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma angestellt zu sein, ist eben kein klassisches Arbeitsverhältnis.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Noch nix von Zeitarbeitsfirmen gehört?
> Mich wollte so eine auch mal ködern. Arbeit von 16-23 Uhr von Montag bis Samstag, Stundenlohn 7,5 Euro ODER maximal 400/Monat. Sprich: Mein realer Stundenlohn hätte etwa bei 2,5 Euro gelegen. Halten wir inne und danken wir den Parteien dafür, die das ins rollen brachten.


Dein Stundenlohn ist 7,5 Euro bis du 400 Euro im Monat voll hast... dann werden sie entweder auf den Folgemonat angerechnet oder für dich ist die Arbeit in dem laufenden Monat beendet. Man kann den Zeitarbeitsfirmen ja viel vorwerfen... aber das sicher nicht.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Februar 2011)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich suche seit einiger Zeit nach einem Neben- bzw. Aushilfsjob auf 400€ Basis und wollte fragen was ich das für Möglichkeiten hab (bin erst 16 da fallen Arbeiten als Kassierer z.B. ja weg).
> Außerdem wär es gut wenn jemand 'ne Website kennen würde wo ich mich nach solchen Jobs erkundigen kann  Ich selbst hab da jetzt nichts gefunden, vllt stelle ich mich auch was blöd an
> ...




also bei uns in der region gibt es z.b. eine kostenlose zeitung in der auf meist 2 seiten aushilfsjobs angeboten werden.würde mich wundern wenn es sowas bei euch nicht gibt...
am meisten werden servicekräfte,reinigungspersonal udn aushilfsfahrer gesucht...prospekteausträger eigentlich weniger,zumal die auch eigentlich nix verdienen,da diese meist nur 3 std in der woche was austragen udn dafür ein kleines taschengeld bekommen.udn dazu noch bei wind und wetter draussen rumlaufen müssen...
also einfach mal in kneipen nachfragen ob die küchenpersonal oder servicepersonal benötigen.im service gibts sogar noch trinkgeld dazu,aber da wirst du auf der anderen seite wohl auch net rumkommen am wochenende zu arbeiten.
lager einräumen in supermärkten wird auch gern an schüler vergeben...

schau mal in eure regionale tageszeitung.da werden  sehr oft aushilfsjob angeboten.gerade in der wochenendausgabe....


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. Februar 2011)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich suche seit einiger Zeit nach einem Neben- bzw. Aushilfsjob auf 400&#8364; Basis und wollte fragen was ich das für Möglichkeiten hab (bin erst 16 da fallen Arbeiten als Kassierer z.B. ja weg).
> Außerdem wär es gut wenn jemand 'ne Website kennen würde wo ich mich nach solchen Jobs erkundigen kann  Ich selbst hab da jetzt nichts gefunden, vllt stelle ich mich auch was blöd an
> ...



Ich rate dir such dir irgendwas bei der Stadt....verkehrszähler (sehr zu empfehlen, bei uns in NRW 9,50&#8364; die Stunde für in der Sonne hocken mit den Kollegen und Autos zählen^^), theater gadrobe oder irgendsowas. Das sind die überbezahltesten Nebenjobs überhaupt und man macht sich weit aus weniger "krumm" als wenn du dich bei Netto hinter die Kasse setzt (auch schon gemacht, nicht empfehlenswert).


----------



## Sin (21. Februar 2011)

Also, kleiner Tipp: Lass die Pfoten von Kassiererjobs. Ich kenne genug Leute die das gemacht haben, von 5,50&#8364; bis 6,50&#8364; die Stunde war alles dabei, und gerade die großen Ketten wie Kaisers + Co beuten die Schüler da meiner Meinung nach systematisch aus. Was ich da teilweise von Kollegen gehört habe: Jeden Tag arbeiten, gerade am Wochenende, Überstunden sind teilweise Pflicht und werden nicht angerechnet, etc.

Es gibt aber viele andere Möglichkeiten: 

- Pizzalieferdienst: Mit 16 Jahren als Rollerfahrer gute verdienstmöglichkeiten, aber Finger weg von den ganzen Ketten wie Joeys + co, denn da bist du deinen Lappen schneller los als dir lieb ist.
- Örtliche öffentliche Verkehrsmittel: Fahrgäste Zählen. Mit nem Klicker bewaffnet Straßenbahn fahren.
- Messejobs: Es müssen nicht immer Studies sein, auch nach den Messen fällt viel Arbeit an, oft verdienst du an einem Wochenende mit körperlicher Arbeit die gesammten 400&#8364; für den gesamten Monat.

Ansonsten schau mal bei Meinestadt.de: http://jobs.meinesta...nijobs/typsuche

Edit: Finger Weg von "heimjobs" wo du Kugelschreiber zusammenbauen darfst


----------



## Headhunter94 (21. Februar 2011)

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten 
Ich hab jetzt bei 'nem Supermarkt in der Nähe einen Termin für kommenden Mittwoch 

Zuerst hatten die da aber abgesagt als ich vor einiger Zeit mal gefragt hab oO


----------



## LoLTroll (21. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Noch nix von Zeitarbeitsfirmen gehört?
> Mich wollte so eine auch mal ködern. Arbeit von 16-23 Uhr von Montag bis Samstag, Stundenlohn 7,5 Euro ODER maximal 400/Monat. Sprich: Mein realer Stundenlohn hätte etwa bei 2,5 Euro gelegen. Halten wir inne und danken wir den Parteien dafür, die das ins rollen brachten.



Zeitarbeitsfirmen gehen wenn du etwas kannst, dass sehr gesucht ist oder halt die richtige findest.

Auch wenn es hier nicht direkt hingehört, da ich bis zum Studium dort Vollzeitgearbeitet habe, habe ich 13,50&#8364; die Stunde bekommen, bei einer 40 Std Woche ohne Schicht.

@Topic: Oft suchen auch Bäcker Leute als Aushilfe für die Backstube (kann sehr harte Arbeit sein) oder für das Ladengeschäft. Der Nachteil ist, dass man (wie beim Zeitungsaustragen) halt auch mal um 4:30 zur Arbeit muss.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Februar 2011)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten
> Ich hab jetzt bei 'nem Supermarkt in der Nähe einen Termin für kommenden Mittwoch
> 
> Zuerst hatten die da aber abgesagt als ich vor einiger Zeit mal gefragt hab oO



Ist beim Supermarkt normal. Die suchen immer mal kurzfristig Kassierer und Leute, die Regale auffüllen - da kann mal eben vom einen auf den anderen Tag was frei werden.


----------



## Dominau (21. Februar 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Der Nachteil ist, dass man (wie beim Zeitungsaustragen) halt auch mal um 4:30 zur Arbeit muss.


Nicht immer. Bei mir wurden die Zeitungen erstmal um 12:00 Uhr geliefert.
Austragen musste ich sie dann halt bis zum nächsten Tag, also konnte ich es mir auch gut einteilen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. Februar 2011)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten
> Ich hab jetzt bei 'nem Supermarkt in der Nähe einen Termin für kommenden Mittwoch
> 
> Zuerst hatten die da aber abgesagt als ich vor einiger Zeit mal gefragt hab oO



N' kleiner privater Supermarkt oder Discounter Kette ( Nette, penny, usw.)?


----------



## LoLTroll (21. Februar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nicht immer. Bei mir wurden die Zeitungen erstmal um 12:00 Uhr geliefert.
> Austragen musste ich sie dann halt bis zum nächsten Tag, also konnte ich es mir auch gut einteilen.



Ich hatte jetzt erstmal an die regionale Tageszeitung gedacht  Die muss bei uns um 5 Uhr beim letzten im Briefkasten liegen.

Aber stimmt, wenn man Werbung trägt oder diese privat produzierten, reißerischen Propagandablätter austrägt, hat man diese "Fessel" nicht


----------



## Headhunter94 (21. Februar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> N' kleiner privater Supermarkt oder Discounter Kette ( Nette, penny, usw.)?



Rewe also Kette ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Februar 2011)

Höhö, wilkommen in meiner Hölle.


----------



## madmurdock (21. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Noch nix von Zeitarbeitsfirmen gehört?
> Mich wollte so eine auch mal ködern. Arbeit von 16-23 Uhr von Montag bis Samstag, Stundenlohn 7,5 Euro ODER maximal 400/Monat. Sprich: Mein realer Stundenlohn hätte etwa bei 2,5 Euro gelegen. Halten wir inne und danken wir den Parteien dafür, die das ins rollen brachten.



Mittlerweile schlimmer als die Mafia.. die Zeitarbeitsfirmen.


----------



## LoLTroll (21. Februar 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schlimmer als die Mafia.. die Zeitarbeitsfirmen.



Wie gesagt: Ich hab schon für 13,50€/std Vollzeit für eine Zeitarbeitsfirma gearbeitet. Ohne Schichtbetrieb.


----------



## Sin (22. Februar 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ich hab schon für 13,50€/std Vollzeit für eine Zeitarbeitsfirma gearbeitet. Ohne Schichtbetrieb.



Ich sag lieber nicht was ich bei meiner Zeitarbeitsfirma verdiene, sonst werdet ihr Neidisch 
Kommt auch immer auf die Firma drauf an, manche Beuten halt wirklich aus, das macht meine nicht.


----------



## RedShirt (22. Februar 2011)

Lagerist -> Zeitarbeiter
Projektleiter -> Zeitarbeiter

ich denk, die verdienen unterschiedlich, =)
woran das liegt... hmmm.

Ne, also Zeitarbeit != Zeitarbeit.

Kommt schon noch auf den Job an, und dann auf die Firma.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Februar 2011)

Falls es noch interessant ist und in deinen Tagesplan passt, kann ich Inventur empfehlen. Sah bei mir  in etwa so aus, dass man gegen 5-6 Uhr Morgens abgeholt wurde und dann zu seinem REWE-Markt in der Umgebung gefahren wurde. Bin teilweise ziemlich weit rumgekommen, also interessant für Leute, die mal andere Städte kennenlernen wollen.

Die Arbeit bestand daraus, Bestände zu erfassen und mit einem elektronischen Gerät festzuhalten. Keine anstrengende Arbeit und hat sogar meinem eingebrochenen Kopfrechnen recht gut getan. *g* Zu Hause war man dann wieder zwischen 13-15 Uhr.

Allerdings sollte man auch hier aufpassen, WO man angestellt ist, da es hier mit Sicherheit auch fragwürdige Firmen gibt. Bei mir handelte es sich um die Firma Petela, die ich definitiv anpreisen kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch mal bei einem Roll Out mitgemacht, kannst dich ja umhören, ob es so was in deiner Nähe gerade gibt. Einen ganzen Samstag lang Grafikkarten aus- und neue einbauen, Stunde um Stunde. Eintönig, aber danach war ich 150 Euro reicher. Ideal, wenn man auf etwas spart und sich einen Bonus dazuverdienen will.


----------



## Lakor (22. Februar 2011)

Also ich kann den Beruf des Pizza Fahrers auch nur empfehlen. 

Gut ich weiß nicht obs tatsächlich ne Pizzeria gibt die mit nem Roller ausliefert, aber scheinbar schon wenn manche das schreiben. 

In dem Job haste immer iwie Abwechslung und viel brauchste nicht ausser nen Lappen, irgendwas was fährt und einen notorischen Gasfuß  

Ich mach den Job jetzt seit einem halben Jahr neben den Abitur Vorbereitungen und mach da mit Trinkgeld zusammen 550 Euro im Monat (welche ich natürlich ganz brav versteuer, hallo Herr Schäuble)


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Februar 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich sag lieber nicht was ich bei meiner Zeitarbeitsfirma verdiene, sonst werdet ihr Neidisch
> Kommt auch immer auf die Firma drauf an, manche Beuten halt wirklich aus, das macht meine nicht.



Und ganz stark auf die Ausbildung. Wenn du was im Bereich Metall gelernt hast, hattest du im letzten Jahr echt Asche verdient.

Und das war mein Vorteil: Ich hab zwar keine Ausbildung, kann aber Drehen, Fräsen und eine 7-achs-CNC-Fräse bedienen.


----------

